

Bone in a bottle - bootload
http://www.economist.com/science/tm/displayStory.cfm?story_id=12883495&source=hptextfeature

======
ars
That's very very impressive. Can this be used to "multiply" bone marrow from
one donor, to make enough for many people?

~~~
gojomo
Or pre-grow a patient's own replacement marrow from their own samples, taken
before chemo begins and carefully verified as cancer-free before
reimplantation?

